# Tiny ogee bit



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a miniature classic Roman ogee bit to put an ogee edge on some fairly thin (1/4") wood. Can anyone give me an idea of what size the smallest ogee bit available might be? And also where I can get a tiny one? I've seen a small one by Amana, but I was hoping that there might be one smaller than that.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mark

Here's a set, it's a 1/8" shank set if I recall the OG bit is about 1/2" OD in Diam.just right for thin stock.

Amazon.com: SE 10 pc. Mini Router Bits Set (For Dremel Tools): Home Improvement

===



mickelsen said:


> I'm looking for a miniature classic Roman ogee bit to put an ogee edge on some fairly thin (1/4") wood. Can anyone give me an idea of what size the smallest ogee bit available might be? And also where I can get a tiny one? I've seen a small one by Amana, but I was hoping that there might be one smaller than that.
> Thanks,
> Mark


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Bob, 
Just went to their site. Man, do they have a lot of neat stuff! Nice prices, too.
Didn't see an Ogee bit in that set, though.
Thanks for posting the link.



bobj3 said:


> HI Mark
> 
> Here's a set, it's a 1/8" shank set if I recall the OG bit is about 1/2" OD in Diam.just right for thin stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

I was out in the shop taking some snapshots I put that one in the group  just for kicks...see below..

===



Gene Howe said:


> Bob,
> Just went to their site. Man, do they have a lot of neat stuff! Nice prices, too.
> Didn't see an Ogee bit in that set, though.
> Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Aha. A bigger picture helps.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Gene try here Miniature Router Bits For Those Smaller Woodworking Tasks 

Regards

Harold


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

These might be too big too but worth a look. Detail Router Bit Set - Lee Valley Tools


----------

